# Using freebsd-update with custom module



## pnosbsd (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a couple of questions regarding the use of "freebsd-update" with a machine on which I have a custom kernel module.  I am running 7.2 RELEASE, on which I have patched the source files (brgphy.c, if_bge.c and if_bgereg.h), and recompiled the kernel and modules, to provide support for my Broadcom NIC.  Also, I have not altered the kernel configuration in any way (i.e. KERNCONF=GENERIC).

My first question is whether I could have just rebuilt the module by going to "/usr/src/sys/modules/bge" and typing "make" to rebuild the module, instead of the kernel and all the modules as I did?

The second question is whether I can still use freebsd-update to do binary updates, and then rebuild the bge module afterwards by going to "/usr/src/sys/modules/bge" and typing "make"?


----------

